# Been 4 a walk



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2014)

Not at work today.  been for a couple mile walk.  Having day off tomorrow & going out for bait


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2014)

Short walk today, going to have a heavy week. I can feel it in me bones. Getting picked up at 7 (for a change) & then off to Leeds again. Not many breaks when I get there  Two flasks of "T" & that's mainly on the way back. Its tuff at the top !


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope the week isn't as bad as you expect


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2014)

Whenever I see comments like 'going out for bait' I always imagine people in a fishing tackle shop, and want to say 'Well don't think you can put your maggots in my fridge, cos you can't!'

B good job Pete is into big carp, not ordinary coarse, isn't it !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2014)

Sea fish don't eat baby things with wings. Being a "Geordie" I think I am allowed to call food "Bait"


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2014)

Neither do carp  - they eat bloodworm in the wild, particle when the lake owner feeds em in the winter - and hopefully Pete's boilies when he's dangling his hook !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you go out for a walk TW ? It was a nice day


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2014)

We did !  I hate walking round here, it's so blooming boring - no really nice front gardens - most people in our road seem to have block paved their front gardens and virtually every house is uPVC double glazed with boring white front doors to match, so not even a nice paint job or a really nice wooden front door to look at !

We walked approx. 2 miles  (OK not far, but the pavement slopes down towards the road so that makes it quite hard work!) and saw one bloke with a dog, all the time we were out.

But it was 2 miles further than either of us has walked for AGES, so it's a start !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 30, 2014)

Good stuff Tw !  You cant beat getting out in the fresh air.  Its the summer I think


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 30, 2014)

I have walked more than ever this past few weeks its free, good for you and blows the cobwebs away


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

Need a rest  Was up at 5am yesterday. Drove to Leeds, worked very hard all day (Rewire) & got in the door 11pm. Well goosed to day. Spent all day going up & down ladders & under floorboards.     Still think I am 20


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Need a rest  Was up at 5am yesterday. Drove to Leeds, worked very hard all day (Rewire) & got in the door 11pm. Well goosed to day. Spent all day going up & down ladders & under floorboards.     Still think I am 20



Blimey! You need to slow down a bit Hobie!


----------



## Laura davies (Jul 3, 2014)

Blimey Hobie i think you are 20 hee hee!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

Feel like I have done that type of thing for to long. When I was in my twenties I used to get up at 4am & be working in Oxford st London at 9.30am. There 3 days then go home. Drove there & back  by self no bother. NOT being 20 anymore is the problem   One of the pleasures of being self employed


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Short walk today there & back for remembrance day, Weather perfect


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2014)

Good for you Hobie; we have our march and service on Tuesday, the 11th of course.  Sadly less and less of the WW veterans every year of course and you can't get near the War memorial - but it's still always very well attended.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

There was a couple of Forces blokes there & I made sure I shock there hands. & it was a perfect day for a walk out  Thanks TW


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Just read that Laura ! My head feel like 20 but


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2014)

Short walk this morning, No rain


----------

